# Atv/golf cart fertilizer spreader recommendation



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Looking for some real world feedback and recommendation for a golf cart mounted fertilizer spreader. Have roughly 80k to cover. 80-100# hopper.

I am thinking golf cart because I need a vehicle for a few different things:
Fertalizer 
Liquid apps(PGR/Pre-E/soil supplements)
Get the kids to the bus stop
Get the trash cans to the end of the driveway


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkWPi3VlbiY&list=PLTrxICc7APBumFyOBKN9oIzDR7JgHWW3X


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have the Agri-Fab 130 pound fertilizer spreader. It is actually a licensed John Deere product, private label manufactured for John Deere by Agri-Fab. I bought mine at Lowe's on sale. It is extremely well made. Very strong construction, nylon locknuts, metal actuator rod (instead of cable), enclosed gear box, pneumatic tires, high quality construction throughout. A bit of a fiddle to put it together, but I like challenges, so I enjoyed it.

I have been very happy with mine. I have no issue with recommending it, based on my experience with Agri-Fab.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Wonder if they make one that is not a tow behind...


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

There are several options out there. Here's a couple.

https://www.drpower.com/power-equipment/atv-attachments/spreaders-and-sprayers/dr-125lb-atv-receiver-mount-mount-spreader.axd?ctm_id=40788&src=AW19B1DXE3963309&gclid=CjwKCAjw1f_pBRAEEiwApp0JKIrbBZJMVpLgN4ucjCGB6iQuTO1V_LXoPwnrd47aMnacEHNm9HyCphoCZy0QAvD_BwE

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200596643_200596643?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Lawn%20%2B%20Garden%20%3E%20Lawn%20Spreaders&utm_campaign=Field%20Tuff&utm_content=31916&gclid=CjwKCAjw1f_pBRAEEiwApp0JKJIIwCbUHOAs-W1r7xWm_XqT2I330e0gPEcleteqPn9ZeK6-df-AZBoCyMIQAvD_BwE


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

95mmrenegade said:


> Wonder if they make one that is not a tow behind...


As a matter of fact, they do - several models. I would recommend the enclosed gear box if your budget allows....

http://www.agri-fab.com/Products/Spreaders/130-lb-push-spreader.aspx


----------

